

Put Buyers First? What a Concept (Nocera on Amazon) - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/05/technology/05nocera.html?ex=1357189200&en=6424a35291079ade&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
mynameishere
_which got as low as 3 percent -- were more akin to Wal-Mart's than that of a
big-time tech company_

Yeah, and they'd hate to suffer WalMart's fate in the marketplace.

